# My chicken ate glass



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

My 1.5 year old Marans hen ate a piece of broken glass about half the size of a dime. The vets are all closed today. What should I do? It was a pretty thick piece of glass; it came from a broken jar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are worse than little kids. There's not much you can do without a vet. Just keep an eye on her. If you have grit or sand, give her some. It might help to process the glass.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I don't have any grit or sand to give her but there is lots of gravel and sand in the run. I'll be able to check on her at 2:30 today because that's when I'll get home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've read about the silly birds grabbing earrings out of ears and swallowing them. Problem is, never heard how they did afterwards.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

When I had the Emu flock, they were the worst for eating inedible items. None ever had an issue though, which is a good thing because we never had a farm vet who would treat them.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Welp, she seems to be doing alright. Still alive and not getting pale or anything. I wonder if the glass is still in her crop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since no one ever said whether their birds did OK after eating something hard like that only time will tell.


----------

